# My Goats in Pakistan



## Nabeel

My goats Raju(Brown), Rani(white)


----------



## ksalvagno

Very nice!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Good looking goats! The black is my favorite very nice.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

They have long ears like our Nubians. How old are they? Good looking goats,


----------



## kccjer

They are pretty!


----------



## Nabeel

ksalvagno said:


> Very nice!


Thanks


----------



## Nabeel

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> They have long ears like our Nubians. How old are they? Good looking goats,


brown one is 1 year old and white is of 1year 10 months old thanks


----------



## Nabeel

GreenMountainNigerians said:


> Good looking goats! The black is my favorite very nice.


Thanks


----------



## Nabeel

kccjer said:


> They are pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Nabeel

*some Breeds of Pakistan*

Names are with Pictures


----------



## ThreeHavens

Very beautiful goats.


----------



## SerenitySquare

wow those are some big goats or smaller people. That spotted on ein the last pictures has amazing ears. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Nabeel

some more hope you will like it.....


----------



## Nabeel

SerenitySquare said:


> wow those are some big goats or smaller people. That spotted on ein the last pictures has amazing ears. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


No these are really giant ....... 
most welcome


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nice goats! Kamori is my favorite!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful goats...love all the spotted ones!


----------



## Hollowdweller

Very nice!

I'd love to hear any Pakistani goat cheese or meat recipes when you have time to post them


----------



## spidy1

WOW! I wish we had goats like that here!


----------



## Frosty

wow they are beautiful and big and I love the ears. Thanks so much for sharing with us. Will be watching for more on your goats


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Those are beautiful and unique goats! They're like a nubian, only giant and with crazy ears..thanks for sharing


----------



## nancy d

They are all so elegant, especially yours.
Do babies step on their own ears?
Nubians here have long ears but no where as long as those.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

I loved seeing these pictures. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessica84

The first white.one has such a sweet face, I like her best. But you can go ahead and send the spotted baby with her to me 
It blows my mind how tall they are.


----------



## Nabeel

nancy d said:


> They are all so elegant, especially yours.
> Do babies step on their own ears?
> Nubians here have long ears but no where as long as those.


we called kamori kid that when they born they have so long hears that it sweep on the floor......
No they don't step on their own ears.......


----------



## top_goat

Welcome to Goat Spot! Your goats are so pretty...and huge! That black and white painted buck and the brown & white spotted one -- they are spectacular! What breed are they?


----------



## Nabeel

top_goat said:


> Welcome to Goat Spot! Your goats are so pretty...and huge! That black and white painted buck and the brown & white spotted one -- they are spectacular! What breed are they?


Brown and white spotted one is Kamori while Black and white are named as Beetal..


----------



## Nabeel

Jessica84 said:


> The first white.one has such a sweet face, I like her best. But you can go ahead and send the spotted baby with her to me
> It blows my mind how tall they are.


i wish that i can go for that..........


----------



## Nabeel

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> I loved seeing these pictures. Thank you so much!


always welcome


----------



## Nabeel

Hollowdweller said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I'd love to hear any Pakistani goat cheese or meat recipes when you have time to post them


i am sorry i can't get which kind of recipe you want...... goat feed? or something else?


----------



## In_Clover

So Kamori and Beetal are the names of the breeds? Looks like you guys show your goats just like we do. You've got some pretty collars on them, too.


----------



## kc8lsk

Nabeel said:


> i am sorry i can't get which kind of recipe you want...... goat feed? or something else?


We would like your cheese recipes and the recipes you use for the meat (not goat feed human feed)


----------



## Nabeel

kc8lsk said:


> We would like your cheese recipes and the recipes you use for the meat (not goat feed human feed)


visit this
http://www.khanapakana.com/recipe/0cc5847b-7471-449a-8c1f-b97a0d357dcd/mutton-curry


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nabeel said:


> visit this
> 
> http://www.khanapakana.com/recipe/0cc5847b-7471-449a-8c1f-b97a0d357dcd/mutton-curry


I'd like to try that. Will someone make it for me? I'm not a good cook..


----------



## Nabeel

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I'd like to try that. Will someone make it for me? I'm not a good cook..


i wish i can do it for you .....


----------



## Goats Rock

What was the metal band for on the front leg? Beautiful goats! 
Their ears would get frost bitten here! Our temperatures are very cold!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goats you have.


----------



## Nabeel

Goats Rock said:


> What was the metal band for on the front leg? Beautiful goats!
> Their ears would get frost bitten here! Our temperatures are very cold!


we usually called it payal these are just for beauty and produce sound when the goat walk.....


----------



## canyontrailgoats

^ that's cool and almost sounds romantic


----------

